# The 3rd Time Is Going To Be A Charm



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Enough of these warm ups.Come tonight we'll be beginning our 3rd freeze of the winter. You heard it here first. This one's going to last till mid March. The 3rd Time's A Charm...............Mark


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Lets hope mark last wknd was slow fishing Sunday evening was better either way it was nice to be in shanty watching the vex I'm hoping for second week in feb for walkable ice I like your positive thinking mark 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Never thought I'd ever see a year with (3) 1st and last ice type of weekends......


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

North, Long, and East(portage) look like they are going to make it. Still a nice base layer, lets hope this cold comes quick! Even the underpass on State Mill Rd is iced up still.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I'd like to agree but everything isn't looking good. Climate prediction is saying warm for 30 days and 10&15 day forecasts are warm too with some ice/rain predicted only snow for the next two days. Time will tell but I think we have some disappointment coming  ;(


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Today's strong winds and hard rains arent helping our ice conditions either. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mark, do you sell that stuff you've been drinking?? Put me down for a sixer or two! Seriously, I hope you're right. Most of the guys I know haven't felt too happy about being on the ice we've had so far! Da**** El Ninyo, La Ninya, whoever!! Ice, melt, ice, melt over three weeks time just isn't fair! Even my pond is wide open today!


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking forward to it mark. I'm getting antsy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever will be, will be......................but you can keep guessing


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

buckzye11 said:


> North, Long, and East(portage) look like they are going to make it. Still a nice base layer, lets hope this cold comes quick! Even the underpass on State Mill Rd is iced up still.


What a difference 8 hours can make.....


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

I'm with you Mark! ya have to believe, have faith, its a coming back stronger and better.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I have no choice but to be positive. This is the only time I get to fish all year long.................Mark


----------



## laker-taker (Jan 31, 2013)

Fingers crossed and prayers sent to the ice gods. come on cold!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like we'd better head up north for hard water or south for soft water this year! This in between stuff sucks! 

Does anyone know if any ice stayed on Wingfoot? I was hoping for some ice for the charity tournament on saturday. I think I'll go anyways even if there isn't any ice, just to hang out.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Its time to trade my truck in for a Prius and move to Canada.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

the extended forecast says"we're DONE"!!! nothing but frozen snow now and that will be gone soon...who's up for a trip north???


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've called the season here a loss this year. Just booked my mid march trip to lake of the woods. Ill tell you it's one of the best ice trips you can go on. It's a far drive but worth every hour. Lots of walleyes, saugers, perch and if your lucky a 40"+ northern pike. When I get back ill give a report and post some pics. Until then steelheading and getting the boat rigged and ready


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> I've called the season here a loss this year. Just booked my mid march trip to lake of the woods. Ill tell you it's one of the best ice trips you can go on. It's a far drive but worth every hour. Lots of walleyes, saugers, perch and if your lucky a 40"+ northern pike. When I get back ill give a report and post some pics. Until then steelheading and getting the boat rigged and ready
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i agree with you on that. i have been there twice and had good luck both times. people were friendly and always had alot of fun.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got spoiled living in Minnesota. I had 4 solid months of ice and all the walleye factories within 7 hours. I fished Mille lacs, vermillion, lake of the woods and pool 4 of the mississippi in red wing.by far ice fishing favorite lake of the woods. But open water on Mille lacs was my favorite out of all. I would recommend northern Minnesota as a vacation beautiful country. I miss it up there every day I'm sitting here thinking about ice and I can't even get on it safely here right now. A month from Friday ill be leaving for up there and I'm already excited and getting my gear ready!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I am not feeling very charmed at the moment.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Bass master I think your crazy lol, our season is over. I wish and pray every day but its to late in the year.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Agreed on that note Fish2Win. I think its over.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I took most of the tackle off my rods today, unloaded to shanty, but left auger and sled in the truck. I'm still hoping for one more shot. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Stopped and talked to 2 guys fishing a couple acre borrow pit. They said they had three inches, just had to not get greedy with moving around. Hoping to get out before the warm spell, maybe sat. morning.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

